
U.S. Supreme Court Rules Against Trump Bid to End 'Dreamers' Immigrant Program - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2020/06/18/us/politics/18reuters-usa-court-immigration.html
======
tareqak
The SCOTUS opinion:
[https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/19pdf/18-587_5ifl.pdf](https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/19pdf/18-587_5ifl.pdf)
.

